# Cartel giratorio



## Adriancpc (May 17, 2006)

bueno... por donde empezar... mejor del principio

soy estudiante de 4° año de la carrera ing electronica en argentina y este año tengo una materia que se llama tecncias digitales 2 y nos piden q realizemos un proyecto final utilizando algun microcontrolador, preferentemente el intel 8088 o el 8088 ya q son los q vamos a ver en lo largo del año, tamb veremos algo de la familia PIC pero no tanto como los intel.

bueno, a mi se me habia ocurrido hacer un cartel giratorio, o sea, es una columna de leds la cual gira a gran velocidad con un motor (alrededor de 1500 RPM) y al ir girando los leds se prenden y apagan para formar palabras ya q la retine del ojo retiene la imagen nosotros vemos la palabra completa

en internet hay varios ejemplos, pero la gran mayoria son relojes, no carteles, a continuacion les voy a dejar algunas paginas para q vean de lo q me refiero:

http://www3.sympatico.ca/surfin.dude/creative/clocks/propclk/blick.html

http://hem.bredband.net/robinstridh/avr/rot_led/index.html

http://zuiderzeemuseum.netfirms.com/url5.php?url=http://home.versatel.nl/edithenwilliam/william.htm

yo me adelante y empeze a probar con un microcontrolador que poseo es un Basic Stamps q se programa en basic, lo cual es muy facil, pero a pesar de q ya pude escribir algunas palabras me encontre con muchas limitaciones y dificultades de este micro lo cual lo hace inutil, pero me sirve para ir probando hasta q me interiorize mas con los intel o los pics

basicamente mi primer pregunta es: Q micro me conviene usar? no estoy muy en el tema pero me parece q los intel necesitan mas espacio fisico q los pic, al poseer una memoria ram externa, es asi? pq para mi el espacio es fundamental ya q para simplificar las cosas la placa tiene q girar junto con los leds...

bueno espero q hayan entendido, cualquier cosa pregunten

yo voy a seguir probando y posteando mis avances en el proyecto, y a pedir ayuda cuando em trabe.. jeje, en unos dias le paso alguna foto de la primer palabra q pude escribir...   

desde ya muchas gracias

Adrian


----------



## kain589 (May 17, 2006)

Para poder sacar muchos mensajes y diferentes, podrias platearte guardar los mensajes en una memoria y seleccionar los mensajes de alguna forma por IR por ejemplo, o segun como sea el cartel giratorio en algun sitio accesible si es posible.
Despues de la seleccion cargalos en la memoria ram del micro para que el tiempo de acceso sea menor y que sea viable para poder sacar nuevos valores con accseo rapido de memoria


----------



## Adriancpc (May 17, 2006)

gracias por la respuesta...

si planeo tener un par de mensajes grabados, pero tambien pienso poder escribir lo q quiero q aparezca mediante un teclado, lo cual me presenta un nuvo problema ya q tendria q conectarse via IR, de lo cual no tengo mucha idea y me tendre q poner a investigar un poco...

es factible esto? o sea se podria comunicar bien un teclado y el receptor girando a 1500 RPM?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 18, 2006)

Adriancpc dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la respuesta...
> 
> si planeo tener un par de mensajes grabados, pero tambien pienso poder escribir lo q quiero q aparezca mediante un teclado, lo cual me presenta un nuvo problema ya q tendria q conectarse via IR, de lo cual no tengo mucha idea y me tendre q poner a investigar un poco...
> 
> es factible esto? o sea se podria comunicar bien un teclado y el receptor girando a 1500 RPM?



Nunca he trabajado el 8086 solo he leido acerca de el.

Pero en cuanto a lo del receptor, si va a ser IR, puede poner el receptor fijo.

O si lo quiere que también este girando, no hay problema, serían 25rps, los fototransistores tienen buena respuesta a frecuencia yo lo más rápido que los he ocupado es a 30rps casi iguala lo que usted ocupa y funcionaba perfecto.

Ahora, lo que si va a ser bastante laborioso es que muestre lo que esta escribiendo en el teclado, fácil serí asi con el teclado elije mensajes ya predefinidos pero irlos editando, será complicado.

Saludos


----------



## kain589 (May 18, 2006)

Yo te aconsejaria no usar fototransistores, pues tienes que diseñar la atapa de amplificación y el filtro, cuando por apenas 1'40 euros (aqui en España) tienes componentes como los tsop17xx, que tiene toda la electronica necesaria, basta con alimentarlo y te da la señal final amplificada y filtrada.
Yo creo que seria factible la comunicacion via IR


----------



## Adriancpc (May 18, 2006)

gracias a ambos por las respuestas

primero, se q editar el texto va a ser complicado, pero este va a ser mi objetivo principal, si veo q llegando al final no lo puedo lograr me decidire por dejar mensajes predefinidos nomas, pero por ahora mi meta es irla editando, y encima el 8086 se programa en assembler, lo cual es un mundo completamente nuevo para mi q recien ahora estoy empezando a descubrir, pero de ultima usare un pic y lo programare en C en el cual ya poseo algunos conocimientos

otra cosa... tsop17xx? 
me podrias explicar un poco mas q seria? seria el transmisor unicamente o el juego receptor y transmisor?
yo vivo en argentina, pero igual parece un precio rasonable...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 18, 2006)

kain589 dijo:
			
		

> Yo te aconsejaria no usar fototransistores, pues tienes que diseñar la atapa de amplificación y el filtro, cuando por apenas 1'40 euros (aqui en España) tienes componentes como los tsop17xx, que tiene toda la electronica necesaria, basta con alimentarlo y te da la señal final amplificada y filtrada.
> Yo creo que seria factible la comunicacion via IR



Si no me equivoco, los TSOP, son receptores IR, pero no son fototransistores ni fotodiodos, sino son elementos que en base a la luz que les incide generan una salida en forma de pulsos.

Yo tuve problemas para encontrarlos los quería para un control remoto, pero como dice usted si sería una buena idea.

Pero hay otros modelos de sharp, philips, solo pídalos como receptores infrarojos y no deje qu ele vendan ni fototransistores ni fotodiodos, yo conseguí uno de la Sharp y me costó 20 pesos Mexicanos algo así como 2 dolares.


Y tal vez sea más conveniente hacerlo en un microprocesador, ya que dependiendo del pic que use a veces tienen muy limitadas las instrucciones.

Saludos


----------



## kain589 (May 18, 2006)

La salida es logica, un 0 o un 1. En estado de ausencia de señal es un 0, y cuando existe una portadora de 38khz se pone a 1.
Asi haciendo un protocolo basico, puedes mandarle información; tambien puedes usar protocolos ya existentes como el RC5 de phillips.
Como dice EinSoldiatGott hay bastantes modelos y todos funcionan casi igual, sobre encontrar información sobre el tsop17xx creo que si buscas en google encontraras mucha información


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 18, 2006)

kain589 dijo:
			
		

> La salida es logica, un 0 o un 1. En estado de ausencia de señal es un 0, y cuando existe una portadora de 38khz se pone a 1.
> Asi haciendo un protocolo basico, puedes mandarle información; tambien puedes usar protocolos ya existentes como el RC5 de phillips.
> Como dice EinSoldiatGott hay bastantes modelos y todos funcionan casi igual, sobre encontrar información sobre el tsop17xx creo que si buscas en google encontraras mucha información



Hola Kain, entonces como funciona??? la portadora debemos modularla en frecuencia para que contenga la información??? como sería eso si la portadora debe estar a 38khz o la modulación debe ser en amplitud a lo cuál no le encuentro sentido.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## kain589 (May 18, 2006)

La portadora no contiene la información la portadora ES la información, a lo mejor el nombre de portadora no es el mas adecuado.
Antes se me olvido decir que la salida del sensor esta complementada, sera  0v ante un 1 logico y 5v antes un 0 logico. Por tanto, cuando haya una señal infrarroja de alrededor de los 38khz el sensor pondra su salida a 0v.
La transimision de esta manera es la siguiente, despues del bit de star empiezo a mandar o no la señal de 38khz segun quiera mandar un 0 o un 1


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 18, 2006)

kain589 dijo:
			
		

> La portadora no contiene la información la portadora ES la información, a lo mejor el nombre de portadora no es el mas adecuado.
> Antes se me olvido decir que la salida del sensor esta complementada, sera  0v ante un 1 logico y 5v antes un 0 logico. Por tanto, cuando haya una señal infrarroja de alrededor de los 38khz el sensor pondra su salida a 0v.
> La transimision de esta manera es la siguiente, despues del bit de star empiezo a mandar o no la señal de 38khz segun quiera mandar un 0 o un 1




Por lo que recuerdo, en RF, la portadora solo es el medio para transportar la información, sobre esta señal que no contiene información alguna pues es de perido, amplitud y frecuencia constante, se modula y ahora si posee información.

Pero me gustaría entender como funciona este receptor, desde el emisor lo único que hacemos es mandar pulsos (de luz a 38khz) interru´pimos los pulsos o los hacemos de diferentes anchos y esa es la información?

Saludos


----------



## Adriancpc (May 18, 2006)

ok, gracias por los datos, ya me tendre q poner a profundizar mas en el tema del puerto infrarojo, pero me voy a ocupar del tema ese mas adelante cuando lo pueda hacer funcionar primero   

volviendo al tema principalme recomiendan q utilize el 8086 entonces para realizar el proyecto o un pic? recuerden q para mi el tema del espacio fisico es fundamental...

les voy a contar mis avances en el proyecto hasta ahora...
bueno, como les habia contado ya construi un prototipo utilizando un micro q tenia, a continucacion les paso algunas fotos (disculpen la mala calidad pero las saque con la webcam)






esta es una foto de una vista en perspectiva de todo el conjunto





esta es una foto de la plaqueta





esta es una foto del funcionamiento, no pude sacarle fotos a ninguna palabra pq no se veia bien con la webcam asi q le saque a esta animacion q es como si fueran 2 paredes y una pelotita q se desplaza rebotando en ambas


pero despues de realizar varias pruebas descubri muchos imperfecots:

1) para prender un led por aprox 150 us yo utilizo una funcion del micro q es Pulsout pin, period pero el problema es q hasta q no se termine el pulso no me prende el sig led y en ese peq tiempo ya se desplazan los leds, por eso las letras me salen inlcinadas, todavia no encuentro algo para prender todos los leds juntos
¿Podre hacerlo con el 8088/86 o el pic?

2) esto no tiene mucho q ver con la electronica pero en fin... el motor q estoy usando con todo el peso de la placa, la pila, la madera, el contrapeso y todo esta girando alrededor de 300 RPM, bastante menos de las 1500 a las q tiene q girar   , pero e visto q la mayoria utilizan coolers para hacer girar la placa, yo no creo q un cooler tenga mas fuerza q mi motor... ¿o si?

3) Para poder visualizar bien el cartel necesito estar completamente a oscuras, de lo contrario se hace dificil, con esto llego a mi ultima pregunta (por hoy) q color de led me recomiendan? y vienen leds de potencia o algo asi? y en un futuro quiero utlizar los RGB leds para poder cambiar de color, alguien sabe algo de este tema?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 18, 2006)

Un ventilador es loq ue le iba a recomendar, fuerza no tienen mucha pero si velocidad puede comprar uno que sea más grande que el de 12x12.

Mire con un 8086 como ya le dije solo he leido acerca de el, no se usarlo, ni siquiera se cuántas entradas, salidas tenga.

Pero con un pic si se puede, yo solo he utilizado en 16f84 y puede grabar un mensaje de longitud considerable.

Aunque yo no montaría el circuito giratorio, simplemente los leds y le pondría escobillas permanentes con unos 5 leds se puede escribir una letra de un led de ancho y 5 de alto.

Pero lo que no se bien como se haría es para dar la impresión de que se esta recorriendo, osea no se me ocurre como se debe ir mandando el mensaje, me esta gustando este proyecto en cuanto em desocupe intentaré hacerlo pero para reloj.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 18, 2006)

Si ves alguna tele o mejor un video pillale el sensor, antes de desoldarlo apuntate los patillajes, siempre son tres pines 5V, masa y datos, es facil saber qual es qual  solo debes buscar un condensador electroliticos y ya tienes las alimentaciones.
Podras hacer puebas y si lo quemas no pasa nada.
Para probar utiliza un 555 para generar la portadora mina en epanorama.net


mira este en amidata es bastante conocido es de sharp

Detector para Control Remoto de Infrarrojos - IS1U60


http://www.amidata.es/cgi-bin/bv/br...esie&3325442207=3325442207&catoid=-1714584867



Para la memoria una eeprom tipo 24c512 o mas lo que quieras.
Un micro o los pic18f452 (compilador CCS + bootloader)
O la familia Atmel que son un hibrido 8051

Para enviar dados desde el teclado busca un poquito y encontraras para pic información para el PS2, y si emvias muy, muy lento deberia funcionarte
O le metes un cono hecho com papel de aluminio para que rebote la luz


----------



## Adriancpc (May 19, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Pero lo que no se bien como se haría es para dar la impresión de que se esta recorriendo, osea no se me ocurre como se debe ir mandando el mensaje, me esta gustando este proyecto en cuanto em desocupe intentaré hacerlo pero para reloj.
> 
> Saludos



bueno, aca te pongo un poco mas de información a ver si entendes lo q quiero decir, esta explicacion es para un reloj, pero recuerden q yo estoy haciendo un cartel...

El ojo humano tiene un pequeño defecto. Cuando está recibiendo luz y ésta se apaga, la retina conserva la imagen durante unas centésimas de segundo. Este "fallo" se aprovecha en el caso de la televisión, donde un único punto luminoso va recorriendo de izquierda a derecha y de arriba a abajo la pantalla, a grandes velocidades para formar una imagen completa. 

En el reloj giratorio se aprovecha también este efecto óptico para simular, a partir de una fila de 7 leds, un panel virtual de 7x41 pixels. Voy a explicar cómo se forma un carácter para que se entienda. 

Un carácter de este reloj consta de 5 columnas de 7 leds cada una. 

Como ya tenemos la fila de leds (7) lo que haremos será aprovechar el movimiento lateral del brazo mecánico para generar la resolución horizontal. 

Comenzamos con el brazo en un extremo. En ese punto iluminaremos los led siguiendo el patrón de la primera de las columnas, durante un breve período de tiempo. 

Pasado éste, desconectaremos los led mientras el brazo sigue girando, alcanzando una posición más ladeada que nos permite dibujar el patrón de la segunda columna, unos milímetros hacia un lado. 

Este proceso lo realizaremos 5 veces para un carácter. 

Si el proceso de dibuja, borra, avanza, dibuja, borra, avanza... lo hacemos lo suficientemente rápido 





Conseguiremos engañar al ojo y le haremos creer que hay varias columnas de leds alumbrando simultáneamente, ya que la persistencia en la retina de la imagen completa es mayor que el tiempo que tarda el brazo en dar un giro completo. 



			
				EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Aunque yo no montaría el circuito giratorio, simplemente los leds y le pondría escobillas permanentes con unos 5 leds se puede escribir una letra de un led de ancho y 5 de alto.



mala idea... te lo digo por experiencia propia, es lo q intente en un principio, primero se necesitan 7 leds para formar bien una letra, sumale uno de masa, entonces tenes 8 contactos q pasar y es muy dificil lograr esto, lo mejor es montar todo el circuito y pasar unicamente 2 de alimentacion...


Ahora con respecto al puerto infrarrojo:



			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> mira este en amidata es bastante conocido es de sharp
> 
> Detector para Control Remoto de Infrarrojos - IS1U60



y q uso como emisor, un simple led infrarrojo?



			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Para probar utiliza un 555 para generar la portadora mina en epanorama.net



   buen circuito para probar... pero se me complica la cosa, pq no tengo experiencia con esto, como tendria q mandar la información? creando un protocolo con tren de pulsos, pro ej q si se presiona la letra A me mande 1010010, etc... o puedo utilizar algun protocolo ya creado?

y gracias por las respuestas de nuevo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 19, 2006)

Adriancpc dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola compañero eso de la retina ya lo sabía gracias de todos modos por la explicación. 20 Hz es lo que el ojo necesita para creer que una imágen es fija.

Lo que si no entendía es como separar cada columna.

Entonces si queremos que la hora o el mensaje se vaya recorriendo a todo lo ancho y luego desaparesca, habría que ir aumentando el retardo para la primera columna?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Adriancpc (May 19, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Entonces si queremos que la hora o el mensaje se vaya recorriendo a todo lo ancho y luego desaparesca, habría que ir aumentando el retardo para la primera columna?



claro, le vas haciendo q cada vez empieze un poco mas tarde y asi lo tenes desplazandose alrededor del circulo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 19, 2006)

Adriancpc dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh, gracias 

El otro día ví uno que no daba la vuelta completa, sino que parecía metrónomo, el brazo se desplazaba a un lado y luego volvía y así funcionaba, tambén se veía chido .

No ha intenado con un motor de los de los discos duros? esos giran bastante rápido y aguantan un peso considerable.

Saludos


----------



## akyles (Jun 2, 2006)

No se si sea exactamente lo que necesitas pero aqui hay un "cartel giratorio" que es muy facil de construir.  http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?air_display.jps 

Espero te sirva,  tambien tiene un programa que dice como funciona.  Con eso facilmente puedes construir uno.


----------



## Teotekaplan (Sep 3, 2006)

Adrianpc, chavalote... que me fusiles la imagen para explicarlo... vale... pero manda guevos que ni te molestes en teclear y hagas un copy paste de un texto mio...

http://www.hardcore-modding.com/fto...+defecto&sid=42cba527cbdafb7a24eca5ad35e4f8d5



			
				Adriancpc dijo:
			
		

> El ojo humano tiene un pequeño defecto. Cuando está recibiendo luz y ésta se apaga, la retina conserva la imagen durante unas centésimas de segundo. Este "fallo" se aprovecha en el caso de la televisión, donde un único punto luminoso va recorriendo de izquierda a derecha y de arriba a abajo la pantalla, a grandes velocidades para formar una imagen completa.
> 
> En el reloj giratorio se aprovecha también este efecto óptico para simular, a partir de una fila de 7 leds, un panel virtual de 7x41 pixels. Voy a explicar cómo se forma un carácter para que se entienda.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 3, 2006)

Me parece que con 8088  te va ser dificil ya veras la placa que se necesita con muchos integrados, ram externa... buffffff se me calientas las neuronas con solo pensar con ese viejisimo procesador del tiempo de neardental y encima mediocre como todo de itel.

Si buscas un poquito en internet veras que todos untilizan o pic's o atmel's porque con solo unos pocos componentes lo tienen todo hecho.

Te recomiendo que te plantees utilizar un pic  tipo pic16f877 o un pic18f452 (no vale la pena utilizar el tipico pic16f84 hoy en dia)

Invertiga un poco y luego pide por aqui el material que te hace falta para trabajar con soltura.


----------



## Aristides (Oct 26, 2006)

Este es oscilante en lugar de rotativo, pero creo que te va servir en principio, como para desarrollar la idea:
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/cols/nv/vol1/col/nv14.pdf


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 26, 2006)

Buen documento aristides, ya habia bisto uno de esos aqui en Bogotá, pero quisiera proponerte que diseñaras un curso de basic stamp ya que veo que dominas muy bien el asunto y le edimos a Li-ion que lo coloque en la seccion de manuales.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 26, 2006)

y respecto al tema yo me voy a montar mi cartel, pero lo voy a hacer con motorola o enc aso de pereza en pic... opino que usar un intel  es un desperdicio de tiempo.


----------



## Aristides (Dic 26, 2006)

yamazaky1984 dijo:
			
		

> Buen documento aristides, ya habia bisto uno de esos aqui en Bogotá, pero quisiera proponerte que diseñaras un curso de basic stamp ya que veo que dominas muy bien el asunto y le edimos a Li-ion que lo coloque en la seccion de manuales.




Ya existe un libro en español:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/WAMv1_1Spanish.pdf


----------



## Aristides (Dic 26, 2006)

yamazaky1984 dijo:
			
		

> y respecto al tema yo me voy a montar mi cartel, pero lo voy a hacer con motorola o enc aso de pereza en pic... opino que usar un intel  es un desperdicio de tiempo.



Si querés ver algunas imágenes de un letrero rotativo, que hicieron mis alumnos (sobre el motor de una disk. de 5 1/4), con un micro SX28AC/D, está en:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/proyectos.php


----------



## gorgojo (Jul 16, 2007)

no lei todas las respuestas , pero te dire que un 8088 es mas un microprocesador , no un microcontrolador tal y como los conocemos hoy en dia
un microcontrolador como el amtel , un pic o el que sea  , tienen su propia memoria y sus perifericos incluidos , los metes en el programador y los programas directamente .su memoria esta separada en memoria de programa y memoria de datos. con un pic o un amtel , solo necesitaras un cristal , unos capacitores las resistencias y los leds.
con un 8088 vas a necesitar el micro mas  una memoria que contenga el programa, a esa memoria deberas dividirla en diversas areas , que seran memoria de programa , memoria de datos y memoria de uso del micro (pilas fifo etc, para guardar el estado del micro etc).deberas aprender el potente pero complicadisimo sistema de manejo de memoria del 8088 , deberas ponerle un puerto paralelo  las I/O , direccionarlo y programarlo , deberas ponerle una usart , programarla y crear las rutinas de manejo para esos dispositivos....claro que cuando hagas todo esto , hacer un cartel de leds te parecera una tonteria.

Lo que no acabo de entender es porque los programas de educacion informática aun siguen enseñando dispositivos tan viejos , la facultad de ingenieria de mar del plata aun enseña el motorola 6800!!!! , El 8088 se utilizaba en impresoras en el año 90  , ya entonces era viejo y no se conseguia en ningun lado!!.
Supongo que te habran explicado que el 8088 no tiene memoria flash , por lo que se programa el micro y si tuvieras que reprogramarlo , hay que exponerlo a radiacion uv para borrarlo.
por favor pedi que te expliquen la linea PIC o Parallax antes que ese trasto


----------



## jjfonsecaz (Jul 26, 2007)

Hola Compañeros.

Primero si me preguntaran que circuito usar, pues de entrada responderia que usaria con el que tengo mas experiencia el cual es el PIC, (no importa la familia de pic que sea 16 o 18). Pero obvio se puede hacer con cualquier Microcontrolador o microprocesador, dependiendo de lo que te pidan.

Ahora primera Observacion: si quieres montar toda la electronica para ahorrar los cables que en algun momento dado podrian dañarse al moverse el motor pues me decantaria aun mas por los PICS por que no tendrias que poner mas que el cristal los capacitores un par de pilas y los leds directos a tu puerto. Pero como existe el inconveniente del teclado; se me ocurrio que podrias usar en donde van los leds un registro de corrimiento serial, con lo cual te ahorrarias muchos cables estoy pensando en que solo usarias 4 hilos (el de datos, el de reloj, el vcc, y tierra), de esta forma puedes usar el micro que mas se te acomode y el control lo podrias poner en un lugar estatico y cableado directamente al teclado.

Segunda Observacion: Se supone que tienes un cartel circular con lo cual no podras mostrar letras totalmente verticales, a parte para poder poner un letrero tienes que calcular cuanto tarda el motor en dar un giro completo, si dices que gira a 300 RPM significan 5 vueltas en un segundo, lo cual significa que tienes 200 ms para refrescar la imagen; yo trataria de establecer primero en papel que quiero desplegar haciendo divisiones de tamaño adecuado al tamaño de mis leds si son muy grandes igual lo calculas con espacios de 1 grado, recordemos que un circulo tiene 360 grados y tendrias 36 espacios para cada espacio de refresco, con lo cual tendrias que para cada espacio de led tendrias que encender el correspondiente espacio durante 555 us.

por ultimo lo del control con el teclado para ir desplegando no se me hace complicado si aplicas un poco de imaginacion y creas 2 rutinas que compartan la misma localidad de memoria, de esta forma podrias usar tu rutina que refresca el letrero, con los datos arrojados por la rutina de captura y codificacion de datos del teclado. (eso si no te salvas tendrias que usar 5 localidades de memoria por letra y usarias muchas tablas para estar haciendo el mapeo de datos).


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Jul 31, 2007)

Adrianpic.. yo ya he mirado muchos de los links existentes respecto a al circuitomque quieres implementar.. veo que la mejor solucion e susar un ventilador y el circuito debe ser muy ligero, incluso, csi siempre la alimentacion del circuito proviene de la misma  del ventilador, con eso no es necesario recargar el circuito con le peso de la bateria, pero para ello modifican el rotor del ventilador... esa parte n la tengo clarad de como hace n para robarle la alimentacion desde alli.....


----------

